# Still alive



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice to see some activity here, seems like people are trickling in. Still slammed at work, but I am investigating the possibility of porting roms from the S3.. IF I can figure that out, it opens up the flood gates.

Someone like billiard might be able to confirm, but the fact that that s3 is so similar might be in my favor... we'll see.

Sent from my SCH-I200


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

The only thing I imagine you'd have to change is the kernel with the rom since we can't flash that yet


----------

